# Newbie looking for friends



## Gems (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey,
This is my first post here. I was wondering, if there are any people from the UK on here, better still from the south-west? I live near Bristol and am looking for buddies?
Would be great to hear from you, if you are nearby.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 30, 2007)

(Pssst, there's a meetup of TPF'rs on Sunday in London....)


----------



## ferny (Nov 30, 2007)

There are lots of UK people here. We're all very scary.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome Gems 
 .. stay away from those strange London meetup people.. 




.. ok, to be honest, I am just p*ss*d off by the fact that I can't make it to London this weekend.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 5, 2008)

Can I be your token Yank friend?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 5, 2008)

It would be neat if, in "real life," you could say something to a group of people, and then, a month later, run into one of those people on the street, and without even saying "hello" receive a response from the other person, and not only THAT, but to know instantly exactly what conversation the person was continuing.  If life was like that, I might have one.


----------



## ferny (Jan 5, 2008)

That happens to me.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 5, 2008)

this is a very old thread


----------

